# Emma Stone!



## mrg (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice looking 68 peeler also!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 1, 2017)

*Now that's a Schwinn I can get behind!! *


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 1, 2017)

I'd ride that!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh i see it now, there is a bicycle in the picture.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Aug 2, 2017)

1966fastbacks said:


> Oh i see it now, there is a bicycle in the picture.



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

